# What should I name my two new boys?



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Boy #1:









Boy #2:

















I'm really bad at naming anything. And I'm stumped on what to name these two. Usually I can at least get an idea or two... but I am drawing blanks on this one. So maybe you guys can give me some ideas?


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

For the first one..Adonis came to mind..And for the second one, Sterling.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't call them anything just send them to me!!! LOL Kidding. I can't think of any names right now but I do like Sterling for the second or maybe Steel.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

mysquishy said:


> Don't call them anything just send them to me!!! LOL Kidding. I can't think of any names right now but I do like Sterling for the second or maybe Steel.


LOL! Hmm I do kind of like Sterling. I'll definitely keep that one in mind. Naming fish is so hard...


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Beautiful fish!
I've seen a few like the first one at my Petco.
Ps I also like Sterling for the second one


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I heart boy #1, he needs a good name for sure!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

The first one reminds me of a panda  so you should name him panda 
or Kade.
or Wasabi  sorry I want some sushi...
uhm idk those names seem cool
I like sterling for the 2nd


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Im just glad you decided to keep them both lol. No more room, I has.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I vote Sterling for the second one, too!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

For the first one I say Lighting I don't know but for some reason he reminds me of it haha


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

The second one actually has a bluish tint to it... it's amazing how they change colors as they are in warm water. Ugh this is so hard!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very handsome boys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Sterling is for sure a winner for that beautiful boy 

I don't know about the other, maybe Harley?  he has a harlequin style coloring it seems.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

pryce for the second one itachi or bugsy for the first one


----------



## SterlingX123 (Feb 13, 2010)

I totally vote Sterling! Funny thing... he looks like my veiltail, Sterling, too.


----------

